# Does anyone know how to identify tumors in chickens?



## KristiStone

I found this giant thing inside of my chicken (when performing a necropsy) and when I cut it open, it sort of had rings in it, kind of like tree rings, if that makes sense. It was soft but firm, and there were a few others, but not as large as this one. Has anyone had experience with this before?


----------



## KristiStone

Ok nevermind. I think what I found were lash eggs. 

Back to your regularly scheduled thread postings!


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting. I've never seen that before.


----------



## KristiStone

Me either Karen! Imagine my horror at pulling glob after glob of these out of my poor chicken. I'm glad at least to have an idea of what the problem was, though!


----------



## ksalvagno

That would be horrible.


----------



## milk and honey

i don't know about your tumor, but all these "bubbles" we're inside one of my old hens. She was all skin and bones but her tummy was really full!


----------



## KristiStone

Oh my, that is horrible! I gotta say that I was almost expecting to see something like this inside my girl, only because I had no idea what I would find when I cut her open. 

Did you ever figure out what the problem was?


----------

